# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Components >  Check Spelling in the VS.NET IDE with the SoftWidgets "Spell Code" Add-in

## WidgetMan

Spell check your Visual Studio.NET code. For examples of Spell Code in action go to http://softwidgets.com/products/spellcode.aspx

----------

